
Keys.gnupg.net Redirects to Analytics.sumptuouscapital.com - dbrgn
http://keys.gnupg.net
======
dbrgn
For the record:

    
    
      $ curl -v keys.gnupg.net
      *   Trying 37.191.231.105:80...
      * TCP_NODELAY set
      * Connected to keys.gnupg.net (37.191.231.105) port 80 (#0)
      > GET / HTTP/1.1
      > Host: keys.gnupg.net
      > User-Agent: curl/7.67.0
      > Accept: */*
      >
      * Mark bundle as not supporting multiuse
      < HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
      < Server: nginx/1.14.1
      < Date: Fri, 20 Dec 2019 13:40:48 GMT
      < Content-Type: text/html
      < Content-Length: 185
      < Connection: keep-alive
      < Keep-Alive: timeout=20
      < Location: https://analytics.sumptuouscapital.com/
      <
      <html>
      <head><title>301 Moved Permanently</title></head>
      <body bgcolor="white">
      <center><h1>301 Moved Permanently</h1></center>
      <hr><center>nginx/1.14.1</center>
      </body>
      </html>
      * Connection #0 to host keys.gnupg.net left intact

~~~
hoptank
[https://bio.sumptuouscapital.com/](https://bio.sumptuouscapital.com/)

